# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pizzeria de Brissac Quincé dans le Maine et Loire .... chat aspergé au Destop ....

## mamynou8

Le propriétaire se ventait de faire le nécessaire pour que les chats qui venaient "tourner" autour de sa pizzeria, n'y reviennent plus ...
Voici ce dont ce monstre a été capable de faire ...
Je vous mets quelques liens d'articles concernant le pauvre petit "Caramel" ....

jugement le 14 janvier 2014 à 16H00,
il faut se battre pour que ce monstre ait la peine maximale, je diffuse à tous mes contacts, je diffuse sur ma page Facebook,
alors, SVP, diffusez aussi ....


http://pays-de-la-loire.france3.fr/2...ts-356665.html

http://www.ouest-france.fr/ofdernmin...pdl_filDMA.Htm

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYpe_OI93oY


http://www.petitions24.net/acte_de_t...brissac_quince

----------


## armandine

Signée.

----------


## Hemka

Signé...

----------


## mamynou8

J'avais contacté hier la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux et l'Association Stéphane Lamart pour leur demander s'ils étaient informés de cette affaire,
ils ne l'étaient pas
je leur ai transmis les liens et j'ai leur réponse : ils "montent" leurs dossiers avec leurs avocats et vont se constituer  Partie Civile !!!!
La Fondation Brigitte Bardot m'a dit qu'ils avaient déjà été informés et qu'il était prévu qu'ils se portent aussi Partie Civile
30 Millions d'Amis s'est déjà constituée Partie Civile

Je passe des heures et des heures sur ce dossier depuis que j'en ai eu connaissance mais je vous jure  que je ne souhaite qu'une chose, c'est que ce monstre paie au plus cher ce qu'il a fait !!!!!!!
çà se passe chez moi, dans le Maine et Loire 
et j'ai trop d'animaux chez moi qui ont subi ces maltraitances ignobles sans que je n'ai jamais pu en faire punir leurs auteurs parce que jamais retrouvés !!!
je serai au tribunal le 14 janvier à 16h00 et je suis entrain de faire la démarche pour me constituer aussi Partie Civile car un particulier peut aussi se constituer partie Civile dans ces cas là !!!!!

----------


## JUMECA

signée!

----------


## florannie

:: SIGNE!

----------


## Animagus69

Pétition signée.
Quelle abomination ! le tortionnaire mérite la peine maximale et c'est bien loin d'être suffisant.
Dans ma région aussi hélas des actes de cruauté ont été perpétrés, une action est en cours... mais ce cas-là dépasse vraiment les bornes; Pauvre chat... comment peut-on lui avoir infligé cela et de surcroît avoir le culot de s'en vanter ? Je n'ai même pas de mots pour dire ma colère.

----------


## baboune51

je viens de signer ....et, je lui souhaite de faire une belle grosse faillite ....car , qui peut avoir envie d'aller bouffer chez un  -----  comme  ça   !!!!! ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et saluons le courage de ses employés qui ont fait passé leur conscience avant leur confort de vie ...

----------


## baboune51

> Et saluons le courage de ses employés qui ont fait passé leur conscience avant leur confort de vie ...


c'est vrai  !

----------


## vagabong 68

Atroce. Comment peut-on ?   Repose en paix pauvre chou.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

SIGNE,repose en paix petit martyr.
ton bourreau paiera un jour

----------


## Fahn

*Merci de ne pas tenir de propos haineux.
Certains messages ont été modifiés.*

----------


## nat34

Signée.

----------


## Fée des chats

Signée tellement ignoble!  ::

----------


## Giemma

signée

----------


## jujulilas

Signée, et fait circuler en masse !
Une horreur !

----------


## superdogs

Signée...

----------


## Aurelie Slb

Odieux...
Signé.

----------


## loupio76

Signée

Pauvre loulou

----------


## mamynou8

*Plus que 5 jours pour la signature de cette pétition, aidez nous à la faire ciculer et la faire signer, diffusez la en masse pour que cet odieux personnage soit puni comme il se doit !!!!

Acte de torture sur animal par un restaurateur à Brissac Quincé** Contacter l'auteur de la pétition*
*H-5 avant clôture Pétition Merci**2013-12-10 08:12*
*Madame, Monsieur,*
*Nous sommes à H-5 avant la clôture de la pétition "acte de torture sur animal à Brissac Quincé", je vous demande un dernier effort en diffusant au maximum celle-ci auprès de vos contacts, amis, connaissances, par mails, SMS (en faisant une photo).*
*Merci de votre implication, cette pétition partira dans quelques jours pour le tribunal correctionnel d'Angers.*
*Je vous remercie pour EUX , nos amis les animaux.*

*
Collectif contre la cruauté
 
Commentaires (11)
Merci pour votre signature "Acte de Torture"2013-11-19 18:18
Madame, Monsieur,
Merci !
Ce pauvre chat a vécu un véritable calvaire, des faits divers concernant des animaux maltraités font quelques lignes toutes les semaines dans les journaux, dans une indifférence totale.
L'émotion par l'image, montre l'horreur, la cruauté de cet individu, ce restaurateur va jusqu'à indiquer sur les pages commerciales " accepte les animaux".
Ce personnage pervers, le sadisme dont il fait preuve mérite une peine de prison ferme, de nombreuses associations de la cause animale se portent partie civile.
Pour obtenir une peine exemplaire il faut une grande mobilisation, vous avez ce pouvoir, en faisant circuler au maximum cette pétition auprès de vos amis, Merci de prendre quelques minutes de votre temps, pour cette noble cause, et participer ainsi à faire évoluer les consciences autour de vous.
Ce pauvre Chat , nommé par les internautes "Caramel", ne sera pas une pauvre victime ! la justice tiendra compte de votre mobilisation.
Merci à vous ! Merci pour eux !
http://www.petitions24.net/acte_de_t...brissac_quince

*

----------


## jujulilas

J'ai fait circuler dès que j'ai eu ce message, et demandé d'en faire de même à mes contacts !!  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

J'espère que ce pauvre chat sera vengé et que son meurtrier paiera très cher pour son crime immonde, j'ai diffusé et fait diffusé à mes contacts, tout le monde doit le faire!

----------


## mamynou8

Je fais remonter car il ne nous reste plus que 2 jours pour la signature de la pétition
diffusez, diffusez encore et faîtes signer pour espérer que le juge qui aura ce monstre devant lui, prononce une peine digne de ce nom !!!!
merci à tous et à toutes
Nanou.

----------


## lola34

signé et diffusé

----------


## jujulilas

2 592 signatures, on pourrait espérer atteindre les 3000 !!!
C'est faisable !

----------


## ginette

signée.................

----------


## Kyt's

Signée il y a plusieurs jours.

Up !

----------


## mamynou8

2615 signatures
je continue de diffuser
mails, SMS, page Facebook ...
on arrive à la fin, demain il sera trop tard
Petit "Caramel", j'espère que justice te sera rendue !!!!

----------


## mamynou8

Nous sommes au dernier jour pour les signatures de cette pétition,
alors jusqu'à ce soir, merci de signer encore

----------


## domi

signée !

----------


## Segusia52

Signée il y a quelques jours avant la date limite , j'espère, mais n'est-ce pas possible d'agir encore par un quelconque moyen ?

----------


## EmelineEcologie

Je viens juste de prendre connaissance de ces actes monstrueux, la pétition est fermée. Y a-t-il un autre moyen de soutenir l'action en justice? Ecrire à quelqu'un? Est-ce qu'une autre pétition sera lancée? Comment va Caramel?
S'il était enfermé dans une cage, c'est que c'était prémédité?

----------


## nassim

horrible atroce , je suis de paris dommage je ne peut venir ... nous vivron sous la shariah ce mec risquerer la mort ( je crois ) purée ...

----------


## Geek_Mary

et MERCI au journaliste de FR3 d'avoir publié la photo de ce pauvre martyre. Je critique souvent les journalistes, mais heureusement certains ont encore des valeurs. Que les gens voient un peu ce que les bénévoles et vétérinaires voient tous les jours.

Il se dit excédé, pourquoi pas, mais quand on est excédé ont fait un geste irréfléchi (genre jeté le premier truc venu.... du desktop, l'argument devient plus douteux car c'est dangereux pour sa propre santé mais bon.....). Mais là monsieur a quand même pris le temps d'enfermer cette pauvre bête, d'aller chercher le desktop et de "profiter du spectacle" !!! c'est un sadique pur, le genre de personne qui est capable de torturer n'importe qui ou n'importe quoi de plus faible que lui. 

C'est pas deux ans qui lui faut c'est perpet, c'est un danger publique ! en plus s'il va en taule, il se fera tabassé par tous les gros bras qui se moqueront de lui car il est "tombé à cause d'un chat, le looser", et il en sortira encore plus haineux et "inventif".

----------


## EmelineEcologie

Je suis bien d'accord avec Geek_Mary, il risque de s'en prendre plus violemment aux chat s'il n'a pas une vraie peine de prison (et même avec).
Y aurait-il des défenseurs des animaux près de cette ville pour organiser des surveillances?

----------


## Mimosa&Monoï

Bonsoir je relais un message partagé sur facebook:
Il faudrait plus d'assos pour se porter partie civil pour le procès.

A TOUTES LES ASSOCIATIONS DE PROTECTION ANIMALE : URGENT le procès du tortionnaire d'animaux Frédéric Taillefert aura lieu au tribunal d'Angers le 14 janvier à 16 heures, nous n'en sommes plus qu'à j-7 ! Le tribunal indique avoir recu au total 93 fax dont 89 fax de particuliers, et seulement 4 assos sur les 3 500 existantes en France ! ASSOS, mobilisez vous et envoyez votre fax pour que le verdict serve d'exemple à ce genre de pourri !!! imprimez la lettre ci-dessous et à vos fax !!! pour nous les membres d'ACTION JUSTICE POUR CARAMEL actons aussi : si chacun d'entre nous informe et incite ne serait ce qu'une asso à envoyer son fax, cela peut vraiment faire changer les choses ! banzai on compte sur vous tous !!! (lettre type + annuaire des assos ci dessous en commentaire) J’aime · · Partager · Ne plus suivre la publication · il y a 23 heures Eliane Bertuzzi, Maguy Pires, Chantal Abela et 7 autres personnes aiment ça. 3 partages Lélie Bellon LETTRE TYPE A ENVOYER PAR FAX TRIBUNAL DE GRANDE INSTANCE d’ANGERS Service de l’Audiencement Pénal Rue Valdec Rousseau 49043 ANGERS CEDEX 01 - Tél : 0 2 41 20 51 00 - Fax : 02 41 87 33 90 Objet : Soutien Constitution de partie civile Réf : N° de parquet : 13-310-41 - Prévenu : (Actes de cruauté envers animaux sans défense) A l’attention de Monsieur Le Juge, le , Je soussigné, Nom : prénom : Adresse : Type et N° de piece d'identité : Déclare apporter mon soutien à la plainte déposée par la SPAA d’Angers ainsi qu’ à nos deux plus grandes Associations de Protection Animale françaises - la Fondation Brigitte Bardot - et - 30 millions d’Amis - qui se portent partie civile dans cette affaire, de manière à ce que soit appliquée une peine exemplaire aux tortionnaires d’animaux, particulièrement dans cette affaire . En vertu de la loi Article 521-1 du code pénal- modifié par Ordonnance n°2006-1224 du 5 octobre 2006 - art. 6 JORF 6 octobre 2006 , Je demande a ce que l’auteur des faits bénéficie de la peine maximale prévu par loi : - deux ans d'emprisonnement - 30 000 euros d'amende - Interdiction à titre définitif d'exercer, pour une durée de cinq ans une activité professionnelle ou sociale - L’application de l’amende suivant les modalités prévues à l'article 131-38 du code pénal - L’application des peines prévues aux 2°, 4°, 7°, 8° et 9° de l'article 131-39 du code pénal. - En outre je demande la publication au frais de l’auteur des faits , de la publication dans un quotidien local et national de la sentence sous un délai de quinze jours sous peine d’astreinte journalière en cas de non publication . Compte tenu de la barbarie des faits et des récidives fréquentes du prévenu pour ces actes de cruauté envers les animaux , en tant que défenseur de la cause animale, je vous remercie de prendre en considération ma requête et de l’exécution des peines . Je demande a ce que cette somme soit reversé a des œuvres caritatives de bienfaisance et d’aide aux animaux abandonnés et errants . Restant à votre disposition pour toute demande d’information complémentaire, Je vous prie de croire, Monsieur le Juge, en l’assurance de ma considération respectueuse. Nom – Prénom - Signature : Constitution de partie civile Article 85 - Modifié par LOI n°2011-1862 du 13 décembre 2011 - art. 59 Toute personne qui se prétend lésée par un crime ou un délit peut en portant plainte se constituer partie civile devant le juge d'instruction compétent en application des dispositions des articles 52, 52-1 et 706- Valeur juridique du fax : J.O n° 62 du 14 mars 2000 page 3968 LOI n° : 2000-230 du 13 mars 2000 portant adaptation du droit de la preuve aux technologies de l'information et relative à la signature électronique Art. 1316-1. - L'écrit sous forme électronique est admis en preuve au même titre que l'écrit sur support papier, sous réserve que puisse être dûment identifiée la personne dont il émane et qu'il soit établi et conservé dans des conditions de nature à en garantir l'intégrité . Article 3 Après l'article 1316-2 du code civil, il est inséré un article 1316-3: Art. 1316-3 . - L'écrit sur support électronique a la même force probante que l'écrit sur support papier. " MARYLINE & VAL
https://www.facebook.com/AidesAuxAnimeauxEnDetresse

----------


## logane80

j’espère qu'il va payer pour ce qu'il a fait...

----------


## logane80

quelqu'un sait il le verdict du jugement? si la mobilisation a "porté ses fruits"?

----------


## The lovecats

Voici un résumé de ce qui s'est passé (copié des messages donnés sur les groupes fb) 

Laudience sur "TAILLEFERT" a commencé que vers 18H30, alors que nous étions convoqués vers 16H00
Les avocats des ´associations' : Brigitte Bardot, 30 millions d'amis, ...
Et aussi des partie civile : SPA Cholet, SPA Angers...


1- EN DIRECT /// ABSENT ------Il a tout avouer selon son avocat ///Mais met la faute sur le dos de la mairie de brissac. ////Qui ne l'ont pas aider a régler le problème des chats errants

2- Il parlent d'autre cas de torture depuis 3 ans --- journaliste FR3 présent dans la salle d audience

3- 4 avocats pour les parties civiles 
Nonbreuses Parties civiles constituées --les avocats le chargent énormément !

5- Chaque associations ont prit la parole, surtout l'avocat Monsieur Maître LAMART qui a dit pleins de choses qui nous ont fait réagir, puisque nous avons tous applaudis à la fin de son riquisitoire ce qui n'a pas du tout plus au juge.
Avocat de lamart au top -- chargement des faits et action sur la récidive ainsi que la mobilisation médiatique de cette affaire

6- FR3 LOIRE EN parlent en direct

7- L'avocat a été applaudit 

8- le procureur est train de compter les parties civiles qui se sont constitués et le nombre personnes sur lespétitions 

9- Son avocat le fais passer pour une victime qui en pouvait plus et qui a pris le 1er produit qu'il avait sous la main sans vouloir faire de mal au chat etc .....
L avocat est contre l interdiction de détenir un animal car c est l animal qui serait le plus puni car il irait en spa (il a un chat ...) 

10- pour le requisitoire du procureur .Interdiction détenir animal là plus grosse peine demande était 1500 euros dommage et intérêt et 4 mois prison avec sursis pour le proc plus unes peine ferme- les autres parties civile comme là spaa c était remboursement frais veto 300 euros dommage et et sinon les autres euro symbolique--


Le jugement sera le mardi 4 février 2014 à 15H00.



http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...05cA_3v1_A&s=1

----------


## Nounoune

Parce qu'en plus, il a lui même un chat ce fumier ?   ::

----------


## Aya94

N'empêche que si la mairie de brissac était bien prévenue des problèmes, pour moi ils sont aussi coupables, car ils ont attendus que la situation se dégénère, ils ont laissé les chats dehors sans rien faire...

----------


## The lovecats

Récit du procès (Léa Amarante) 

18h .... Enfin, l'affaire tant attendue! Le silence se fait religieux dans la salle malgré le nombre de personnes.
Ca commence par une précision:

La Présidente nous informe qu'il lui a été remis une pétition de plus de 50.000 signatures (du monde entier) ainsi que 153 courriers de soutien en faveur de la partie civile. Parmi les courriers, celui de One Voice ainsi que 5 particuliers se sont ajoutés en tant que partie civile. N'ayant pu être présents, tous ont demandé que le prévenu verse une somme pour le préjudice moral: deux d'entre eux n'ont pas précisé le montant, les autres ont demandé 1 symbolique.

Mr T. était représenté par son seul avocat.

Etaient représentés en partie civile par leur avocat respectifs: la Fondation Brigitte Bardot, 30 millions d'amis, la SPA d'Angers, la SPA de Cholet ainsi que l'association Stéphane Lamart. (Merci à eux!!!) Soit 5 avocats au total présents.

Puis un rappel des faits détaillés par la Présidente:

Selon Mr T, un accord avec le garde forestier qui lui confiait 4 cages-trappes pour attraper les chats errants et ensuite les lui redonner afin de les amener en fourrière.
Problème: aucun arrêté préfectoral n'a été rédigé dans ce sens. Mr T n'avait donc aucun droit de piéger les animaux errants en tant que particulier ou personne non habilitée à le faire.
Mr T reconnait avoir piégé de nombreux chats dans ces cages et que certains d'entre eux étaient relâchés plus loin par une de ses salariés dans son dos mais que ces chats revenaient, comme c'était le cas de ce chat roux.
Le garde forestier aurait ensuite confier 1 cage à ce restaurateur qui a piégé ce chat le 19 octobre.
Il a demandé à un de ses employés de prendre le chat en photo pour la diffuser et se vanter.
Laissé dans sa cage, il l'a ensuite aspergé à 3 reprises du déboucheur de canalisation à base de soude caustique, au niveau de la tête, le brûlant gravement au 2e et 3e degré.
Le 23 octobre, les forces de l'ordre sont intervenues après l'appel et la dénonciation d'un salarié sur cet acte.
Le chat, toujours en vie, n'avait eu aucun soin, aucun accès à l'eau et ne recevait que quelques bouts de jambon à travers sa cage, depuis le début de sa capture.
Confié à la SPA d'Angers, leur vétérinaire n'a eu d'autre choix que d'euthanasier le malheureux au vu de son état (soins impossibles à apporter vu l'étendue des dégâts) ainsi que de ses souffrances. 
Les 2 salariés ont depuis déposé leur démission et de leurs aveux, l'un a été témoin de dires de Mr T se vantant avoir déjà maltraité d'autres chats, qu'il ne les supportait pas et voulait les voir souffrir, l'autre ayant été témoin de nombreux chats piégés par cage par le passé.
Toutes les photos, avant et après maltraitances, sont contenues dans le dossier.
-> A ce moment-là, rien ne jouait en sa faveur, au contraire!!! 

La parole aux avocats de la partie civile. 

(Je n'ai pas tout le détail, ces messieurs-dames ne parlant pas forcément très fort)
- La FBB: "Est demandé la somme de 1000 (ou la somme 2000... à l'oral, pas facile de différencier!) de dommages et intérêts + 500 de préjudice moral."
- La SPA Angers: "Est demandé les frais de prise en charge, somme 2000 (ou somme de 1000)" et pas entendu la suite concernant le préjudice moral.
- La SPA ... (Cholet je suppose puisqu'ils ont été mentionné plus tard dans le procès mais il m'a semblé entendre "nationale"): "Est demandé l'interdiction de détention d'un animal, x000 (soit 5000 soit 20.000 ça avait cette sonorité mais je crois que c'était 5000) de dommages et intérêts + 2500 de préjudice moral."
- La fondation 30 millions d'amis: "Est demandé l'interdiction de détention d'un animal, 1000 de dommages et intérêts + 1500 de préjudice moral." 
- L'association Stéphane Lamart: "Est demandé la confiscation immédiate des animaux détenus par Mr T (il a un chien a précisé la Présidente), l'interdiction à vie de détention d'un animal, 1000 de dommages et intérêts pour chaque association de la partie civile + 1000 de préjudice moral."

La salle applaudi, la Présidente demande le silence.

La parole au Procureur.

Constat de l'absence de Mr T.
Notification d'un tel acte classé comme "délit" (peine de prison possible donc) car il estime que "Mr T avait nettement le désir de faire souffrir sans volonté de donner la mort. Il y avait en effet des moyens plus radicaux s'il avait voulu" (et il aurait pu écoper que d'une contravention, une amende en fait) donc là, son geste est classé comme un délit.
"Il existe un fossé entre maltraiter un homme ou maltraiter un chat!"
Il explique que dans une histoire pareille, il y a les victimes connues, facilement identifiables mais aussi le prévenu, qui en agissant ainsi, "a perdu une part d'humanité." 
La diffusion de la photo qu'à pris l'employé de Mr T à sa propre demande montre un chat qui n'était pas encore abîmé, cela prouve bien que c'est Mr T le responsable des blessures.
Il souligne le fait que la photo a été diffusé à ses employés "pour le plaisir".
Il rappelle que le chat a été attrapé le 19 et est resté enfermé jusqu'au 23, sans soin et sans eau, soit pendant 4 jours! Mr T avait donc tout le temps de contacter les services adéquats pour s'occuper du chat, service fourrière par exemple.
Il explique que le chat était tellement brûlé au niveau de la bouche qu'il ne pouvait de toutes façons pas manger.
Il appuie le fait que bien que Mr T dise avoir peur des chats, son but était de faire souffrir, que sur le flacon du produit, se trouve le pictogramme qui décrit le produit comme corrosif et que tout le monde connait la dangerosité des produits de type "Destop".
Il demande "4 mois avec sursis et .... (grrr pas entendu) de 3 à 5 ans."

La parole à la défense. 
Son client n'a "jamais maltraité de chat avant", c'est le premier mais reconnait avoir déjà capturé d'autres chats.
Son client a "peur des chats, il est dans un état second".
Son client "regrette de ne pas l'avoir tué", ne serait-ce que "pour éviter le délit" et n'avoir qu'une contravention.
Son client subit un "harcèlement médiatique", "reçoit des menaces sur lui, sa famille et ses enfants."
Son client déclare avoir "déjà beaucoup perdu", déjà "1/3 de la valeur de son commerce" qu'il revend.
Son client est dans "l'obligation de déménager".
Son client voit désormais un psychologue pour l'aider à faire face.
Son client pensait qu'il s'agissait d'un "produit peu piquant", que son action était de courte durée.
Son client ne ferait "pas appel de la décision" sauf si cela prenait un caractère particulier.
Son client "n'a rien contre les animaux, qu'il a juste eu un geste malheureux." 
(La salle est estomaquée, la Présidente nous rappelle à nouveau au silence.)
Son client "aime les animaux."

La décision de la Présidente.

Le verdict sera rendu après suspension d'audience, en différé au 4 février à 14h.

----------


## Geek_Mary

> La parole à la défense. 
> Son client n'a "jamais maltraité de chat avant", c'est le premier mais reconnait avoir déjà capturé d'autres chats.
> Son client a "peur des chats, il est dans un état second".
> Son client "regrette de ne pas l'avoir tué", ne serait-ce que "pour éviter le délit" et n'avoir qu'une contravention.
> *Son client subit un "harcèlement médiatique", "reçoit des menaces sur lui, sa famille et ses enfants."
> Son client déclare avoir "déjà beaucoup perdu", déjà "1/3 de la valeur de son commerce" qu'il revend.
> Son client est dans "l'obligation de déménager".
> Son client voit désormais un psychologue pour l'aider à faire face.*
> Son client pensait qu'il s'agissait d'un "produit peu piquant", que son action était de courte durée.
> ...


Ça m'hallucine ça, s'il avait pas torturé un être vivant sans défense, peut être qu'il n'aurait jamais reçu de lettre d'insulte ? non ça lui ai pas venu à l'esprit ? En quoi on doit être plus clément pour ça ? Oh le pauvre Dutrou..... la presse l'a traité de méchant pédophile, des gens sur les forum disent même qu'il faut rétablir la peine de mort pour ça, bouh le pauvre, bah on va l’acquitter dans ce cas, parcequ'il a trop souffert de lire ça ......
O_o .... mais wtf....

----------


## baboune51

Il en " chie " ????? tant mieux  :: ...pourtant, je déteste me réjouir du malheur d'autrui ...

Même pas le courage de venir à la barre  ??????? RRRHHHOOO 

Bravo aux salariés qui ont contribué à la chute de ce pourri

RIP petit chat ... ::

----------


## The lovecats

Déception lors du procès 

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-special/actualites/detail/article/7063-chat-brule-a-lacide-deception-lors-du-proces.html

----------


## baboune51

> Déception lors du procès 
> 
> http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-special/actualites/detail/article/7063-chat-brule-a-lacide-deception-lors-du-proces.html




comme d'hab pour la sanction ....seule consolation sa "réputation est faite" ...son bouiboui va mal .... bref de quoi le tourmenter un peu  ::  ::

----------


## mamynou8

*Bonsoir,
C'est moi qui vous avais sollicité pour la signature de la pétition et votre aide et je vous remercie d'ailleurs de tout mon coeur d'y avoir massivement répondu,
 contrairement aux personnes de mon département où a eu lieu ce drame, le Maine et Loire ....

**Je ne suis pas du tout satisfaite par cette audience et bien au contraire encore une fois de plus, je suis dégoûtée car la loi ne sera encore pas appliquée,*
*le procureur n'a demandé que 4 mois de prison avec sursis alors que la loi prévoit 2 ans, donc vous voyez, on en est loin et de plus, il se peut que ce ne soit même pas prononcé car le délibéré n'aura lieu que le 04 février !!!*
*Je ne sais vraiment pas ce qu'il faut à tous ces hommes de loi car ce qu'on appris, en plus de ce que nous savions déjà, au tribunal sur le martyre du petit "Caramel" qui en fait, a duré 5 jours et non pas 1 journée comme on le pensait, dépasse tout l'inimaginable,*
*c'est terrifiant de penser à ce que ce petit a vécu et çà a été difficile de se retenir de hurler de colère, par moment,  devant ces hommes dits de loi !!!!

je m'étais portée partie civile et pourtant, je ne suis qu'une indépendante et je suis vraiment amèrement déçue (et le mot est faible !!!) que les associations du Maine et Loire n'est même pas daigné se porter elles aussi parties civiles et ainsi appuyer encore plus ce dossier monstrueux !!!!

Lorsque j'avais contacté l'Association Stéphane Lamart et la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux, ils n'étaient pas au courant de cette affaire et je leur avais donc transmis les articles de presse pour qu'ils se constituent partie civile et soient représentés au tribunal par le avocat et çà a été fait et leur avocat a vraiment été formidable, c'est lui que nous avons applaudi !!!

je vous mets ci dessous le compte rendu que j'ai fais et publié sur ma page Facebook mardi soir en rentrant du tribunal,
et je vous dis encore merci pour le petit "Caramel"
Nanou.*

Délibéré le 04 février, eh oui nous sommes repartis sans savoir !!!
l'affaire est passée à 19h au lieu de 16h car il y avait d'autres affaires de toutes sortes et il fallait attendre son tour ....

Les avocats de :
30 millions d'amis
Fondation Brigitte Bardot
SPA d'Angers
SPA nationale (Paris)
Association Stéphane Lamart
Fondation Assistance aux animaux
Société Nationale pour la Défense des Animaux (SNDA)
étaient présents

l'avocat qui représentait l'association Stéphane Lamart, la Fondation Assistance aux animaux et SNDA, a été particulièrement formidable dans sa plaidoirie et nous avons tous applaudis, ce qui est d'ailleurs formellement interdit !!!

d'autres parties civiles mais non représentées ont été citées dont les particuliers comme nous et d'autres associations dont One Voice

*Les différents avocats ont demandés comme peine des sommes diverses, 1000 euros, 2500 euros, ce qui peut faire additionnées les unes et les autres une somme assez importante mais ... est ce que ce sera appliqué ????*
*L'interdiction de posséder à vie un animal a aussi été demandée par 2 avocats* 

*Le procureur de la République a demandé 4 mois de prison avec sursis, ce qui me semble bien peu par rapport aux 2 ans que prévoit la loi,* pourtant il a qualifié cet acte de barbarie et ce monstre avec des mots justes et sans lui faire de cadeau ....

L'avocat de ce monstre a dit que son client, Frédéric Taillefer n'était pas présent,
(eh oui parce que cette saloperie n'était bien sûr pas là !!!!)
parce qu'il était très mal, qu'il avait été harcelé lui et sa famille et menacé, qu'il avait été obligé de vendre sa pizzeria, qu'il ne pouvait plus rester dans la région car on le traitait de tous les noms quand il rencontrait quelqu'un, qu'il avait maintenant, suite à tous ces harcèlements, un suivi psychiatrique,
qu'il ne savait pas expliqué son geste et qu'il n'avait jamais voulu tuer, 
Frédéric Taillefer a ... peur des chats !!!!!
bref Frédéric Taillefer est un martyre !!!!
et je vous jure, que lorsqu'on entend çà, il faut se retenir de hurler et c'est difficile de rester calme et là aussi, nous nous sommes faits reprendre par la juge car nous avons tous "rigolé" de ses conneries !!!!

Le mot qui est le plus souvent ressorti de la bouche des avocats et du procureur, est le mot* PERVERS,*
car *ce que nous avons appris aujourd'hui est encore plus horrible que ce que nous savions et nous* *en avons été écoeurés ...*

c'est en fait, le 19 octobre que ce type a piégé le petit "Caramel",
et le petit "Caramel" a été découvert le 24 octobre, soit 5 JOURS enfermé dans la boîte piège !!!
il a dit lui même n'avoir donné ni eau ni nourriture à ce petit chat pendant ces* 5 jours,*
et on ne sait absolument pas quel jour il l'a aspergé avec le Destop,
ce qui veut dire que le supplice du petit "Caramel" n'a pas duré 1 jour ou 2,* MAIS 5 JOURS !!!!*
*5 JOURS de souffrance innommable car il l'a peut-être aspergé dès le 1er jour !!!*
et tenez vous bien, nous avons appris qu*'il a dit qu'il avait en plus, l'intention de l'asperger ensuite d'alcool à brûler et de le finir à coups de bâton et l'aurait ensuite mis à la poubelle !!!!*

*Ce monstre est donc vraiment un PERVERS comme décrit par les avocats !!!!!!*

et "Caramel" n'a pas été le seul chat piégé car ce type a dit en avoir piégé d'autres mais les avoir portés à la mairie,
et une des employées a dit qu'elle voyait les chats piégés et qu'elle ouvrait quand elle pouvait les trappes pour les faire partir !!!!

et savez vous que ce* PERVERS* a même demandé à l'autre employé de photographier "Caramel" quand il l'a trappé et a envoyé la photo à la première qui était en arrêt de travail pour lui montrer qu'il avait réussi à le reprendre malgré qu'elle ouvrait les trappes !!!
par contre, cette photo l'a enfoncé un peu plus car il disait que "Caramel" était déjà dans un sale état quand il l'a piégé avec la tête abîmée, hors sur la photo, *"Caramel" était en parfait état !!!*

le 24 octobre quand les personnes de la SPA d'Angers sont venues chercher "Caramel",
*il était brûlé au 3ème degré, sa peau se décollait, ses oreilles ne ressemblaient plus à des oreilles, ils n'ont d'ailleurs pas pu vérifier s'il y avait un tatouage, ses yeux étaient brûlés et ils ne pouvaient même pas lui ouvrir la bouche parce qu'elle était ... collée car brûlée !!!!*
il a été de suite mis hors sous souffrance, c'est à dire sous anesthésie pour le reste de la nuit et le lendemain, après l'examen complet, le constat du vétérinaire et la prise de photos, il a été euthanasié ...

Regardez FR3, ils étaient là et le Courrier de l'Ouest me confirmait ce matin qu'ils devaient y aller mais je ne les ai pas vus, Ouest france ne pouvait me le confirmer ...

Petit "Caramel" ... toi petit martyre de ce monstre pervers, j'espère que de la haut, tu as vu et entendu ...
et j'espère de tout mon coeur de Nanou, que le 04 février, nous aurons réussi à te venger, toi et tes frères qui avez malheureusement croisé la route de ce monstre,
repose en paix petit Amour, nous t'aimons !!!!  ::

----------


## baboune51

@ maminou8 : merci et  ::  tu sais les mentalités sont longues à faire évoluer ....

Quant à ce sale ......... ben tous mes voeux de malheur l'accompagnent !!!!

----------


## Faraday

Merci pour toutes ces infos et précisions.

Pour mémoire et en la mémoire de ce petit être innocent, Caramel, et de tous ses compagnons de misère et de douleur : *https://www.facebook.com/groups/264850387001311/*

*Pétition :* https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...imaux/?thIWvab

----------


## Faraday

" c'est en fait, le 19 octobre que ce type a piégé le petit "Caramel",
et le petit "Caramel" a été découvert le 24 octobre, soit 5 JOURS enfermé dans la boîte piège !!!
il a dit lui même n'avoir donné ni eau ni nourriture à ce petit chat pendant ces* 5 jours,*
et on ne sait absolument pas quel jour il l'a aspergé avec le Destop,
ce qui veut dire que le supplice du petit "Caramel" n'a pas duré 1 jour ou 2,* MAIS 5 JOURS !!!!*
*5 JOURS de souffrance innommable car il l'a peut-être aspergé dès le 1er jour !!!*
et tenez vous bien, nous avons appris qu*'il a dit qu'il avait en plus, l'intention de l'asperger ensuite d'alcool à brûler et de le finir à coups de bâton et l'aurait ensuite mis à la poubelle !!!!

*le 24 octobre quand les personnes de la SPA d'Angers sont venues chercher "Caramel",
*il était brûlé au 3ème degré, sa peau se décollait, ses oreilles ne ressemblaient plus à des oreilles, ils n'ont d'ailleurs pas pu vérifier s'il y avait un tatouage, ses yeux étaient brûlés et ils ne pouvaient même pas lui ouvrir la bouche parce qu'elle était ... collée car brûlée !!!!
*il a été de suite mis hors sous souffrance, c'est à dire sous anesthésie pour le reste de la nuit et le lendemain, après l'examen complet, le constat du vétérinaire et la prise de photos, il a été euthanasié ... "

----------


## laulo

Pour le petit Caramel, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu mais il a cette pétition lancée par 30 millions d'amis qui circule depuis hier :

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...um/?rc=fb&pv=2


Vidéo à la mémoire de Caramel, racontant sa vie :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYpe_OI93oY

----------


## JUMECA

signée!

----------


## France34

Signée. Je suis  bien jcontente des déboires de ce bourreau ; malheureusement il y en a tellement d'autres dont les actes restent impunis !!! ::

----------


## Emma38

Signée, et elle monte très vite !

----------


## The lovecats

Grosse pensée pour toi Caramel 

Pour rappel le procureur a demandé 4 mois de prison avec SURSIS c'est à dire RIEN et interdiction de détenir un animal ...

Verdict aujourd'hui en ce qui concerne le procès de ton tortionnaire

----------


## mamynou8

je viens d'apprendre qu'apparemment, les 4 mois de prison avec sursis ont été ordonnés lors du délibéré de cet après midi mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les indemnités ...
je suis franchement dégoûtée que ce monstre n'ait que ces 4 mois qui ne sont même pas fermes mais avec sursis,
c'est encore une fois un sentiment d'échec ....

----------


## Galaxie85

Il serait temps que la justice sanctionne sèveremment ces actes d'une barbarie innommable ! Cela ferait peut-être réfléchir certains !

----------


## mamynou8

*Un restaurateur de Brissac-Quincé a été condamné à 4 mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir blessé un chat avec de la soude caustique.*Quatre mois de prison avec sursis. C'est la peine prononcée ce mardi 4 février par le tribunal correctionnel d'Angers. Dans cette affaire de violence contre un chat blessé avec de la soude caustique, le délibéré vient de tomber. Le restaurateur de 51 ans poursuivi après une plainte de la SPA autonome du Maine-et-Loire n'était pas présent à l'audience. L'association a obtenu 273 € de dommages et intérêts. Celles dont la constitution de partie civile a été retenue ont obtenu l'euro symbolique.
La décision provoque une vague d'incompréhension chez les amis des chats, encore venus en nombre pour entendre ma décision.* "La loi prévoit deux ans de prison et 30 000 € d'amende et on ne l'applique pas",* se plaint Élisabeth Tostain, présente à titre personnel. La pression devrait redoubler sur les réseaux sociaux.
Une stratégie à laquelle la SPA autonome 49 ne souscrit pas.* "C'était grave, il est puni, la sentence est tombée"*, assure Silva Le Feuvre, administratrice.
Lors de l'audience du 14 janvier, l'avocat de la défense avait souligné que, depuis les faits et la mobilisation des "amis" des animaux, son client avait perdu ses deux employés, ses clients, était obligé de vendre son commerce et allait devoir déménager.

----------


## The lovecats

LE VERDICT DE LA HONTE !!! 

4 mois de prison avec sursis, 273€ d'amende et 1€ symbolique pour F. T 

http://pays-de-la-loire.france3.fr/2...at-408835.html

LA JUSTICE DES HOMMES T'A TRAHI ET T'A TUÉ UNE DEUXIÈME FOIS  :Frown:  

REPOSES EN PAIX CARAMEL.

----------


## mamynou8

*voici aussi ce que mets le Courrier de l'Ouest ...
ce que je vous ai mis précédemment était l'article de Ouest France ...*

Le tribunal correctionnel d'Angers a rendu en début d'après-midi, mardi, son délibéré dans l'affaire du chat brûlé à la soude caustique par un restaurateur de Brissac-Quincé.Celui-ci a écopé de quatre mois de prison avec sursis et été condamné à payer 1 € de dommages et intérêts à de nombreuses associations de défense des animaux.Les partisans de la cause animale, venus nombreux au tribunal, se sont émus de ce délibéré trop tendre à leur goût.*Plus d'informations dans le Courrier de l'Ouest de ce mercredi.*
*A lire aussi : Vidéos de "lancers de chat" : l'homme condamné à un an ferme*
*Il avait aspergé un chat avec de la soude caustique : prison avec sursis requise*

----------


## mamynou8

*Merci à vous tous et toutes d'avoir signé la 1ère pétition que je vous avais fait suivre lorsque je vous avais informés de cet acte monstrueux

*
*Inutile de vous dire que je suis complètement dégoûtée, découragée,*
*c'est un jugement honteux, scandaleux,*
*non seulement, on ne condamne ce monstre qu'à 4 mois de prison avec sursis sur les 2 ans fermes que prévoit la loi*
*mais en plus, on ne le condamne même pas à payer les indemnités demandées par 30 millions d'amis, Fondation Brigitte Bardot, Stéphane Lamart, Assistance aux animaux, SPA Nationale et tous ceux que j'oublie,*
*273 euros pour la SPA d'Angers et l'euro symbolique pour les autres,* 
*alors que la loi prévoit jusqu'à 30 000 euros d'amende !!!!*
*c'est monstrueux,* 
*ce tribunal d'Angers me donne vraiment envie de vomir !!!!*

----------


## nat34

Lamentable.....

----------


## The lovecats

L'association Stéphane Lamart vient de poster comme quoi elle fait appel (précision l'appel c'est pour les dommages et intérêts)

----------


## baboune51

Il va falloir se remobiliser alors  !!!

Dites - nous ...

courage à vous les filles !

----------


## France34

Bravo à l'association Stéphane LAMART . J'espère qu'il ya aura un autre jugement et qu'il sera condamné à une grosse amende : ça fera réfléchir ceux qui ont tendance à maltraiter les animaux , nombreux hélas !

----------


## superdogs

Proprement dégueulasse.. ::  +++,,,,,       mais peut être qu'en appel, avec la jurisprudence provoquée par la condamnation du "pauvre C.N" lanceur de chat !... De toute façon, il faut continuer à se mobiliser pour ce genre d'atrocités. Il faut que les peines soient appliquées, sans exception, pour tous ces tortionnaires, dorénavant, de plus en plus.

----------


## The lovecats

La peine prononcée ce mardi 04 février par le tribunal correctionnel d'Angers est de seulement 4 mois de prison avec sursis, 273 euros de frais de véto, et quelques euros symboliques à certaines asso qui se sont portées partis civile. Autant dire RIEN !!!
Si c'est ça que la justice appelle une peine " exemplaire " on en est très loin , et c'est inacceptable que cette justice française ne prenne toujours pas en considération la souffrance animale, et le respect de leurs droits !!!
Nous lançons un appel à venir manifester !!!


SOYONS NOMBREUX !!!
QUE L'HISTOIRE DE CARAMEL FASSE CHANGER LES CHOSES !!! QU'IL NE SOIT PAS MORT POUR RIEN SURTOUT !!! MERCI POUR LUI ET TOUS LES AUTRES MARTYRS !!!

rdv à 14h devant la préfecture, nous partons de la préfecture en direction du palais de justice 


Nos partenaires / La Fondation Brigitte Bardot, 269 life / L214, Stop Souffrances Animales 49 ,Sauvetage et Chats Disparus d'Avrillé, Félin Pour l'Autre (37), Un Cœur Sans Toit, Une Patte Dans La Main, Le Moana, Nala, Patauds sans collier, Stop Maltraitance animal
et d'autres dont nous attendons la confirmation.


Lien fb de l'événement https://www.facebook.com/events/1398...gular&source=1

----------


## baboune51

Comment aider quand on n'est pas sur place .?

----------


## mamynou8

Tout simplement *MERCI*
Quand j'ai diffusé ici cette affaire et que je vous ai lancé l'appel, j'avais vraiment l'impression d'être toute seule dans mon Maine et Loire ...

je serai bien sûr avec vous et je diffuse bien sûr sur ma page et partout autour de moi comme je l'ai fait depuis le début
je peux donner en MP mes coordonnées à ceux qui le souhaite

Nanou et ses 51 rescapés de cette barbarie humaine !!!

----------


## Liz23

http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...share_petition                                                   Nouvelle pétition pour la révision du 4 février

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.petitions24.net/pour_que_...xemplaire#form

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition.../sign/?asqKEgb

----------


## baboune51

c'est fait           en croisant les doigts pour qur l'autre gros ............  prenne un max !

----------


## superdogs

Pareil

----------


## France34

Les 3 pétitions signées !

----------


## laulo

Deux autre pétitions à signer : 

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...animaux/?pv=32

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition.../sign/?aYJoIab

----------


## JUMECA

les 5 pétitions signées, en espérant que ce type prenne un max........... ::

----------


## Liz23

N'oubliez pas la manifestation pour Caramel le 21 février à Angers !

----------


## nat34

Des nouvelles?

----------


## Liz23

+1 des nouvelles ? Je pense souvent à Caramel. Mon minet rouquin ex-chat errant s'appelle aussi Caramel

----------


## The lovecats

Pièce jointe 249167 


La peine prononcée le mardi 04 février 2014 par le tribunal correctionnel d'Angers est la suivante : 
- 4 mois de prison avec sursis
- 273 euros de frais de véto
- quelques euros symboliques à certaines asso qui se sont portées partis civile. 

Autant dire RIEN !!!

Le 12 Janvier 2015, procès en appel : aucune remise en question du jugement mais une histoire d'argent ... Et visiblement une avocate qui ne connaissait même pas le nom de minet !!! 

http://www.planeteanimaux.com/sujet/...e-nom-du-chat/

----------


## logane80

honteux....

----------


## florannie

C' est toujous la meme chose, aucun juge ne doit aimer les animaux!Ah la justice....est elle juste??????

----------


## Beirut27

> *Bonsoir,
> C'est moi qui vous avais sollicité pour la signature de la pétition et votre aide et je vous remercie d'ailleurs de tout mon coeur d'y avoir massivement répondu,
>  contrairement aux personnes de mon département où a eu lieu ce drame, le Maine et Loire ....
> 
> **Je ne suis pas du tout satisfaite par cette audience et bien au contraire encore une fois de plus, je suis dégoûtée car la loi ne sera encore pas appliquée,*
> *le procureur n'a demandé que 4 mois de prison avec sursis alors que la loi prévoit 2 ans, donc vous voyez, on en est loin et de plus, il se peut que ce ne soit même pas prononcé car le délibéré n'aura lieu que le 04 février !!!*
> *Je ne sais vraiment pas ce qu'il faut à tous ces hommes de loi car ce qu'on appris, en plus de ce que nous savions déjà, au tribunal sur le martyre du petit "Caramel" qui en fait, a duré 5 jours et non pas 1 journée comme on le pensait, dépasse tout l'inimaginable,*
> *c'est terrifiant de penser à ce que ce petit a vécu et çà a été difficile de se retenir de hurler de colère, par moment,  devant ces hommes dits de loi !!!!
> 
> ...


Bien évidemment c'est un pervers ! Il lui suffisait, s'il ne voulait pas voir ses poubelles visitées par les chats du voisinage, de les entreposer dans un local fermé ou bien de faire garder sa cour par un chien mais il a pris plus de plaisir à torturer une pauvre bête sans défense. Son avocat le décrit comme poussé à bout par le "harcèlement" dont il est victime ? Raison de plus pour ne pas relâcher la pression. Et notre vigilance : il aurait ouvert un autre restaurant, si l'une ou l'un d'entre nous a des information, qu'elle/il le partage sur tous les réseaux sociaux et lui fasse la même "publicité" que pour son précédent établissement. Des dépôts de bilan successifs ne seront rien comparés à ce qu'a enduré le petit Caramel >"< !

----------

